# 11 yr old japanese model...with F cup



## Aecen (Jan 15, 2006)

ok im not a pervert...but this shocked me when I saw it.  People are calling her a miracle and symbol of peace in japan.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2006)

Old, been posted before, multiple times. And she's probably twelve or thirteen by now.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 15, 2006)

She doesn't look 11...damn.

Those will probably sag early though.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't think she is 11.. She looks like at least 15.. And she actually looked cute..


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd say she around the age of 13-14.

Though, she is indeed very beautiful.


----------



## rimpelcut (Jan 15, 2006)

At the end of the message, she states that her breasts would "rise up" if the people "unite for the sake of China's democracy."


----------



## Chi (Jan 15, 2006)

She has a face of 12 years old girl...
Well.. What do you expect from japanese


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 15, 2006)

Where is pedo bear when you need it.


Pfff F cup those are around C here Japanese girls mostly don't have big boobs


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 15, 2006)

She's obviously product of the many mutations Japanese have following the Hiroshima and Nagasaki atomic bombings.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow, normally I'm not spazzy for Japanese girls, but she is pretty darn beautiful.


----------



## Sasori_Echizen (Jan 15, 2006)

I believe its been done, saw it a long time ago, was done to stop china and Japan from fighting and insulting


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 15, 2006)

Perfect solution to the question why guys like boobs, I mean they even stop fighting between countries


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2006)

Japanese F-cup would be about Imperial D-cup, but yes, she was 11 in those pictures.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 15, 2006)

My 1000 post wwow...

Anyway, I think thats scary. Poor lass.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2006)

jesus christ, this is making me loli-lover. i think i need to get it out of my head. WITH A GUN.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 15, 2006)

I was just about to say those aren't even near an F cup, but Vegitto already said that. Seriously..those are C cups, maybe small D's but not F.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 15, 2006)

Yea, been posted before, and the news came out again today. Like, is that really an 11 year old? Maybe she is. But we know the Japanese, not only are they perverted, but they are good with science and technology. I can swear those boobs are artificial.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 15, 2006)

You know what's weird.  
Even though this thread is really odd, and it seems that it's never been done before, it's actually been done before, but I'm not bitching or anything because it's just rather odd to think it was.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2006)

Japanese system differs from US and Eu systems. Just deduct two cups and you have what it would be in other systems.. So a Japanese A-cup would be... The chest of a little boy.


----------



## Toushou (Jan 15, 2006)

Sweet ham. Where'd she get those, that cheater.


----------



## C?k (Jan 15, 2006)

Kori-kun said:
			
		

> She doesn't look 11...damn.
> 
> Those will probably sag early though.


 
LMFAO!....agreed  

heh


----------



## DAMURDOC (Jan 15, 2006)

I say she would will be more fapable when she will make some boobs show when she will be 18


----------



## OmniStrife (Jan 15, 2006)

Damned foolish Japanese! F-cup... F is like Hinata in DAMURDOC's sig ^^^... she's b90 or so... never the less, these are quite big for an *11 years old Japanese* girl...


----------



## RockLee (Jan 15, 2006)

OMG boobs on a real japanese girl?

She must not do excercise and eat lots of fatty foods.

=P


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 15, 2006)

Symbol of peace... lol

More like a sign from god to pedophiles.


----------



## DAMURDOC (Jan 15, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> Damned foolish Japanese! F-cup... F is like Hinata in DAMURDOC's sig ^^^... she's b90 or so... never the less, these are quite big for an *11 years old Japanese* girl...


yes well a part of me was really excited to see this but quickly realised the f-cup wasn't exactly the F cup


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 15, 2006)

F cup = Fucking down right wrong.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 15, 2006)

1. That's not an F
2. She doesn't look 11


----------



## Strykerking (Jan 15, 2006)

lol 1000 japanese pervs just got excited


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 15, 2006)

What i question is...fair enough, shes famous because of ehr rbeasts, a bikini top is acceptable.

but why did they feel the need to *pose* and *11 year old girl* in *bikini bottoms*

thats illegal in most countries you know.


----------



## Aecen (Jan 15, 2006)

Shikamaru-sama said:
			
		

> What i question is...fair enough, shes famous because of ehr rbeasts, a bikini top is acceptable.
> 
> but why did they feel the need to *pose* and *11 year old girl* in *bikini bottoms*
> 
> thats illegal in most countries you know.



Yup most countries...except japan and china


----------



## green tea96 (Jan 15, 2006)

What the crap!! She must take boob steroids or something!!!


----------



## oOBlazeOo (Jan 15, 2006)

thats pretty rare especially of having oriental desent..


----------



## rizahatake (Jan 15, 2006)

OMG! She's only 11 years and she takes those picture already! Poor kid, her family must be so poor.


----------



## DAMURDOC (Jan 15, 2006)

Shikamaru-sama said:
			
		

> What i question is...fair enough, shes famous because of ehr rbeasts, a bikini top is acceptable.
> 
> but why did they feel the need to *pose* and *11 year old girl* in *bikini bottoms*
> 
> thats illegal in most countries you know.


ZOMG I JUST PUT THE PICTURE ON MY COMP!!! WILL I GO IN JAIL!! WHAT DO I DO!!!!!


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 15, 2006)

Is she really 11? She looks 15 or so.
But damn... those are big... and she's just a kid. I wonder how large they might be when she grows older...


----------



## Key (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice, i'll let her ride me for free.


----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Jan 15, 2006)

Actually... Neck up and waist down, she DOES look like a kid. To me at least... Hm...


----------



## Bologna (Jan 15, 2006)

rizahatake said:
			
		

> OMG! She's only 11 years and she takes those picture already! Poor kid, her family must be so poor.



Yes, I agree with you. To have the nerve to let people take pictures of her dressed like that.  People these days need to get a life.


----------



## DAMURDOC (Jan 15, 2006)

Bologna said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree with you. To have the nerve to let people take pictures of her dressed like that.  People these days need to get a life.


im with rednecks


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Jan 15, 2006)

hmmmm
very pretty, ill giver her that,
but it is kinnda sick that he is an "*almost* porn" model at the age of 11,
but hey, if she is happy doing it, go for it.

still, very pretty, i wish i knew her when I was 11


----------



## skunkworks (Jan 15, 2006)

She's purdy, but she should be a clothing store model something, not a bikini idol. Isn't the age of the consent in Japan 12 or 13?


----------



## DAMURDOC (Jan 15, 2006)

Pheonix_222 said:
			
		

> hmmmm
> very pretty, ill giver her that,
> but it is kinnda sick that *he* is an "*almost* porn" model at the age of 11,


is it a trap?


			
				skunkworks said:
			
		

> She's purdy, but she should be a clothing store model something, not a bikini idol. Isn't the age of the consent in Japan 12 or 13?


13


----------



## RockLee (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, she fullfils the dreams of almost every Japanese/Aisan male.

She's young and she has nice boobs.

The end.

She might actaully bring peace to Aisa...

"If I let you touch my boob, you stop fighting, ok?"

"OK"
"OK"

*~*"Today, in a historic annoucement, China and Japan have declared truce forever and ever."*~

~*"Also, the political leaders of China and Japan have been arrested for pedophilia, among other accounts."*~


*


----------



## Bologna (Jan 15, 2006)

DAMURDOC said:
			
		

> im with rednecks



What did you call me?! Arghh!  Must you be so mean? And, no I'm not a redneck.


----------



## clockwork (Jan 15, 2006)

Lord of D-suspended is right, this has been posted ALOT


----------



## wingsofevil (Jan 15, 2006)

LMAO! damn i wish i was 11 again just for 1 day XD


----------



## Tao (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow,but she doesn't really look eleven more like 12 or 13


----------



## DAMURDOC (Jan 15, 2006)

SonOfTao said:
			
		

> Wow,but she doesn't really look eleven more like 12 or 13


oh yeah i can see the difference!


			
				Bologna said:
			
		

> What did you call me?! Arghh!  Must you be so mean? And, no I'm not a redneck.


you must be a baby redneck


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2006)

MS Pedobear Approved.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 15, 2006)

This is seriously old news, must be the third time I've seen this on forums.

She's already 12, maybe almost 13, at this point in time.


----------



## skunkworks (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Jan 15, 2006)

Huh. Musician too? Hm...


----------



## Zhongda (Jan 15, 2006)

when you said F cup.. i was expecting somthing much bigger.. Pamela anderson wears double D!

no way is she bigger than pamela

iam guessing those are D


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 15, 2006)

_I'm ashamed, but I have to admit I had a minor nosebleed. _


----------



## DAMURDOC (Jan 15, 2006)

Konohamaru said:
			
		

> _I'm ashamed, but I have to admit I had a minor nosebleed. _


this smiley is teh winnar!


----------



## CHEH (Jan 15, 2006)

When a country gets excited over an 11 year old girl that doesn't even have F- cups..It says a lot she's not even an American D-cup she is creating that effect by bending over.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _All Japanese Males when her pictures were released_ 



*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*


----------



## Criminal (Jan 15, 2006)

damn, thats 11/13?........goddamn Jail Bait.  And those pics crossed the line.....the line between innocence and pedophilia, you know the line Im talking about.


----------



## Vince Johnson (Jan 15, 2006)

she into dat jap dicc


----------



## CABLE (Jan 16, 2006)

She looks more like 14.  Definately not 11.


----------



## Beren (Jan 16, 2006)

That part about " her breasts rising up" might be a mistranslation... prolly had  to with her "heart" being lifted by the peace... in chinese, chest/bosom is related to heart.


----------



## Tougoozi (Jan 16, 2006)

pedo bear approves, pedo bear approves! it's a PEDO PARTY, pop out the champagne for the underaged ladies!!!


----------



## raddaman0628 (Jan 16, 2006)

She looks young, but her boobs seem small for me for some reason o.O.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 16, 2006)

Criminal said:
			
		

> damn, thats 11/13?........goddamn Jail Bait.  And those pics crossed the line.....the line between innocence and pedophilia, you know the line Im talking about.


Japan used to allow child porn as long as there was no pubic hair shown


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jan 16, 2006)

I've seen her in a magazine, I didn't believe that she was that young at first....XD its too big....*_*


----------



## Shin_Asuma (Jan 16, 2006)

She aint all that. Ive seen better...


----------



## chauronity (Jan 16, 2006)

Hm ... is 11 yrs. old making the photos like this even appropriate >.> 



			
				Cable said:
			
		

> She looks more like 14.  Definately not 11.


You can never tell if it's an asian woman. Just cant... it's so hard.


----------



## Beren (Jan 16, 2006)

Haha, are u implying azn's are short and azn women have small breasts?


----------



## DAMURDOC (Jan 16, 2006)

Beren said:
			
		

> Haha, are u implying azn's are short and azn women have small breasts?


how is that funny, welcome to 2000 years ago.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 16, 2006)

are you sure she didn't get implants??
anyway, she doesn't look 11. f cups are not for eleven year olds...


----------



## chauronity (Jan 16, 2006)

Beren said:
			
		

> Haha, are u implying azn's are short and azn women have small breasts?



Nah ... i'm saying that their faces are pretty much looking the same. And i meant like people between 14-24 ... and ofcourse i'm speaking of the experiences of my own.


----------



## Beren (Jan 16, 2006)

me too... California has sooo many azns, my school is almost 50% azn. But this age thing, imo, isn't completely limited to azns.

With makeup and clothes these days, Im walkin around the mall, and these girls look mature, but they end up bein 14-16 years old. Even 12 year olds don't look like 12 year olds should. <--- Of course that is a completely subjective statement



			
				DAMURDOC said:
			
		

> how is that funny, welcome to 2000 years ago.



Well... I find it funny when an 5' 5'' azn guy who is into azn girls makes fun of short azn girls


----------



## danthegenin (Jan 16, 2006)

wow...*starts learning japanese*


----------



## semperfi (Jan 16, 2006)

boring


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2006)

I can hardly believe this is back up...

Anyway, I remember her, she's hot!


----------



## Neenah (Jan 16, 2006)

There has been a thread like this.
Poor girl though =X. .


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jan 16, 2006)

Aecen said:
			
		

> ok im not a pervert...but this shocked me when I saw it.  People are calling her a miracle and symbol of peace in japan.



  You sir have made my day, this was way too hilarious.


----------



## FrouFrou (Jan 16, 2006)

sweet, but big breasts scare me off


----------



## vanh (Jan 16, 2006)

she is the most beautiful girl i've ever seen, besides Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## Even (Jan 16, 2006)

wooow, she's a beauty


----------



## Masters (Jan 16, 2006)

OMG! Are u sure she's 11? I wonder what would she looks like when she's 21.


----------



## JAPPO (Jan 16, 2006)

Ummm.... ill just umm take these pictures for research...


----------



## vanh (Jan 16, 2006)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> Ummm.... ill just umm take these pictures for research...


 
Jỉraiya's elite student ,eh ?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 16, 2006)

damnit, she is hot sexy, cute and beauty... ( o ) ( o )...



^ I wanted to buy it... whaha


----------



## vanh (Jan 16, 2006)

but in this pic, she looks like an angel


----------



## Vince Johnson (Jan 16, 2006)

she also look like she wantin to eat sum jap dicc


----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Jan 16, 2006)

In both pics, she actually looks 11-12.


----------



## Angel Slayer (Jan 16, 2006)

Hahahaha! Where is El Jackel when you need him ?

Well I think she looks beautiful, especially for age-I just wish she was older in these pics .


----------



## Snoopy (Jan 16, 2006)

she is young and WTF


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 16, 2006)

She's making a p*d*p**** out of all of us...

... not that that's much of a change for most of the people on this forum.


----------



## Vince Johnson (Jan 16, 2006)

Yall think shes into dat freaky chit??? she look like she jus frontin, actin all innocent but forrreal she a succa4dicc.. wut yall think?


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 16, 2006)

Vince Johnson said:
			
		

> Yall think shes into dat freaky chit??? she look like she jus frontin, actin all innocent but forrreal she a succa4dicc.. wut yall think?


I think you need to improve everything about you. 

You shouldn't even be having these sorts of thoughts for girls in this age bracket.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 16, 2006)

ZeonNoMamono said:
			
		

> In both pics, she actually looks 11-12.


not in this one though.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 16, 2006)

........Yeah.

Anyways. There's no denying that she's pretty from me.

That is all.


----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Jan 16, 2006)

NeophyteNihilist said:
			
		

> not in this one though.



Like I said earlier, neck up and stomach down, I still think she looks 11-12 or so.

... No one's really thinking dirty thoughts about this girl, right? It's just jokes... Right?  

Cause I don't see it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2006)

ZeonNoMamono said:
			
		

> Like I said earlier, neck up and stomach down, I still think she looks 11-12 or so.
> 
> ... No one's really thinking dirty thoughts about this girl, right? It's just jokes... Right?
> 
> Cause I don't see it.



I relieved my testicles of semen while viewing her swimsuit pictures.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 16, 2006)

*cough*pedomagnet*cough*


----------



## shadowtyphoon23 (Jan 16, 2006)

those are c's not F's.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry if I missed it somewhere.. But what is her name?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2006)

Saaya Irie, I believe, or something like that... it's a shame I would know that off hand.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jan 16, 2006)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> Saaya Irie, I believe, or something like that... it's a shame I would know that off hand.



Thanks *reps*


----------



## JAPPO (Jan 16, 2006)

delta-wolf said:
			
		

> Thanks *reps*


Hey.. I knew that too. Search it on google for some nice piccies 

700th POST!!!


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2006)

shadowtyphoon23 said:
			
		

> those are c's not F's.


actually that's F in japan, since they have one size smaller.






anyway, as for this topic, this is old news, she's famous for stopping uproars between china and japan with her boobs. or something like that




			
				JAPPO said:
			
		

> 700th POST!!!


congrats


----------



## RockLee (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes.

Fuck doves, we have 11 year old girl's prodigious *breasts* to symbolize peace.


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 16, 2006)

Poor girl. What kind of kid would want to be famous for her breasts?

she needs more than the pedo police to protect her


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 16, 2006)

^I doubt she realized at the time what kind of sensation those pictures would cause.


----------



## Vince Johnson (Jan 16, 2006)

she goin to like da attention when she olda. like 16-18 da age when she start cravin grownman dicc.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 16, 2006)

Sad thing is, when you become a sex symbol, you become nothing more than a piece of meat to others.

At the age of 11...I don't envy the girl. I'd dissappear until the frevor died down.


----------



## Vince Johnson (Jan 16, 2006)

dis is wut stated bout her on urbandictionary:

1. Saaya Irie  	 
A ten-year-old Japanese girl with a huge rack. Although she denies it, she probaly gotten plastic surgery. Could one day beat out Bunko Kanazawa as Japan's top AV queen. See also PLASTIC
Behold, the wonders of plastics: Saaya Irie is an example of plastic surgery gone ary, but then again, Japan knows no bounds.


----------



## legan (Jan 16, 2006)

Damn you attractive Japanese girls ;_;

Damn you all to hell. Mind you that's where I'm going =D *Faps*


----------



## Ah B (Jan 16, 2006)

Yep. Been posted a few times. Every time I hear of this it sends shivers down my spines.


----------



## Quoll (Jan 17, 2006)

First time hearing of it. I do find it funny that a lot of people are proposing that her parents got her implants.


----------



## Ecnafoo (Jan 17, 2006)

Shes sooo cute but HTH can she be 11!?


----------



## Shadowscar (Jan 17, 2006)

She cant be 11


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 17, 2006)

Aecen said:
			
		

> ok im not a pervert...but this shocked me when I saw it.  People are calling her a miracle and symbol of peace in japan.



rofl, symbol of peace, thats just too funny!


----------



## dada blinks (Jan 17, 2006)

Thats a good thread but its amazing what people do in these days isnt it


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 17, 2006)

oke that was weird :S
she looks kinda older then 11 
non the less a cute girl


----------



## Yulo (Jan 17, 2006)

that would suck in you elementary years tho... lol they'd get in the way


----------



## Hokage-of-my-hood (Jan 17, 2006)

dang she hot, yea she dont really look 11, more like 13-14, and yes very pretty. But I swear I saw her somewhere before. Im not kidding!

EDIT: Also, I sorta think they're abusing her in a way, and that by acting this way, it's providing a perfect example of how perverted the japanese and chinese are.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 17, 2006)

Peeeeeedos....

Peeeeeedos....

This thread is the equivalent of a pedobear call.


----------



## DAMURDOC (Jan 17, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Peeeeeedos....
> 
> Peeeeeedos....
> 
> This thread is the equivalent of a pedobear call.


YES!!!!!            .


----------



## RockLee (Jan 17, 2006)

*Points at DAMURDOC's sig*

It's working! 8D


----------



## Ashura (Jan 17, 2006)

Did you say eleven years old!!!!!!!

God bless her mother.


----------



## Shin_Asuma (Jan 18, 2006)

Vince Johnson said:
			
		

> she goin to like da attention when she olda. like 16-18 da age when she start cravin grownman dicc.



Lmao your a joker, if i could rep you i would!


----------



## Rinali (Jan 18, 2006)

I've seen that image before and I was like 'wtf'


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow, she is very pretty ^^ Yay, shes my age. ROFLMAO joking people >.>

Anyway, thats pretty weird/amazing to have breasts that size at such a young age lol


----------



## Danchou (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow, she sure has some big ol'... uhm, eyes. 

I just hope this isn't going to hinder her from having a normal life. Also is that really a F cup? They don't look _that_big. In Japan they use a slightly different scale, so aren't you supposed to reduce one measure.


----------

